# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kush e di çka është?

## Tal Aga

Arnold Schwartcenegeri e ka të gjatë, Ilir Meta e ka të shkurtër, edhe Papa e ka ate por nuk e përdorë, e pra çka është ai? ngjyre deti

----------


## No`FeaR

kembet

----------


## Tal Aga

Jo, gabim e ke, përgjigja e pasaktë.

----------


## doris

une mendoj qe eshte EMRI!!!! E gjeta? :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## Tal Aga

Po, doris afër ia ke qëlluar, më saktësisht pra është MBIEMRI.

----------


## doris

yes; yes, yes, 
nejse, e kisha parasysh qe duhet te ishte diçka e tille, o emri o mbiemri!

----------

